# Speed Loader for Flechette Starship



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I expect this to interest virtually nobody but it's what I'm up to so I figured I'd post it.

My only complaint about shooting flechettes with my big "Star Destroyer" starship is that it takes forever to load and reload since the bands are way out there and are not connected to each other. I'd have to take the slingshot off my arm, tuck it under my elbow and use both hands to reload then get it all back into a shooting position without the loops falling off the nocks of the darts.

I came up with a solution that lets me load the slingshot with one hand as well as holding the dart in the loaded position if I wanted to take the 'ship out to the woods and walk around with it.

























Sorry for how crude this looks but it's too cold in the garage to touch up the paint. The loader is a bit of teak with a hole drilled in it just big enough to accept the pointy part of the dart. I drilled a small hole in the bottom of the block and put a corresponding trim nail in the top of the slingshot to locate it in place and glued it down with Titebond II.

The loading drill is to insert the dart, hook one side with it's loop, push that side of the dart down to rotate the other side up and then hook that side. Remove the dart and shoot. It's done one handed as I mentioned and dramatically cuts the time it takes to load or reload. The loader is plenty low-profile that it doesn't get in the way when shooting, I can't even see it.

I'll do a video once it warms up a little if anybody wants to see how it works.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Slick idea I noticed there was a lot to hang onto when loading.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Smartxxx ;-)
Cheers


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

So simple and effective!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I like this approach, MJ.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Good solution Mike.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

NIce idea MJ! Hello to you and the family, hope all is well :wave:


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh...that is a clever solution...and makes a starship flechette shooter a much more attractive proposition !

It has got me thinking. One of the reasons I abandonned flechette experiments was the limited amount of penetration because of the wingnut. But I wonder...if the wingnut was welded in place and the forward aspect of the wings and nut were carefully ground to an edge (leaving the rear as before) then perhaps they would, in effect, become broadheads and fuller penetration should be achieved !? This sounds worth a try.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Would you mind showing a video on how you normally load your starship?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Pretty good.


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

yup that so cool MJ


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice solution. You are really getting people interested.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good idea, MJ. Makes it much more appropriate for hunting. This way you do not have to hang onto the dart with one hand while walking around ... and you do not have to fumble a load in the pressure of making a quick shot.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Great idea. Charles is there a database where all these innovation can be located? there are so many ideas being presented that it would be a pity if they can not be found without going through hundreds of threads. Just asking !


----------

